# [HTML5-Test] Macht das Sinn?



## mOnis (5. April 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein wenig mit die Elemente in der Documentation von HTML5 angeguckt und wollte fragen ob das nach den Regeln so Sinn macht. Habe dazu noch keine CSS gemacht, aber an Hand der ID's könnt ihr euch das ungefähr vorstellen wie es später aussehen soll.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="utf-8">
<title>SnowCloud Entertainment</title>
</head>

<body>
<header>
	<div id="servicebar">
    	<p>Servicebar</p>
    </div>
    <section id="content_head">
    	<p>Logo<p>
    </section>
</header>

<section id="content">
    <article id="content_left">
        <hgroup>
            <h1>Content Header</h1>   
        </hgroup>
        <section>
        	<p>Inhalt</p>
        </section>
	</article>
    
    <nav id="content_right">
        <hgroup>
            <h1>Sidebar Header</h1>    
        </hgroup>    
        <section>
            <aside>
                <p>Inhalt</p>
            </aside>       
        </section>
    </nav>
</section>

<footer>
	<p>Footer</p>
</footer>
</body>
</html>
```

Wäre cool, wenn das so geht. Weil dann kann man endlich auf die 100.000 Divs verzichsten und der Code ließt sich dann besser 

Grüße
mOnis


----------



## SpiceLab (6. April 2012)

Ältere Browser, wie beispielsweise u.a. IE<9, interpretieren nicht die XML-basierte Syntax der frei zu vergebenden Elementnamen, und somit auch nicht die Formatierungen im  Stylesheet.


----------

